# Wartungs- und Optimierungsarbeiten / "Beitragszähler"



## Franky (18. Dezember 2009)

Leider läuft es im "Hintergrundrauschen" nicht wo, wie wir es uns wünschen. Daher müssen wir versuchen der "Datenbankprobleme", die bei der Göße und Komplexität nicht ausbleiben, Herr zu werden um einen weiterhin reibungsärmeren Lauf gewährleisten zu können. Da offenbar viele "Deadlinks" und fehlerbehaftete Tabellen durch die vielen Hin- und Herverschiebereien sowie Löschungen eingestellt hatten, ist das ein Mittel zum Zweck gewesen, Problemfälle zu reduzieren, Baugruben zuzuschütten und so weiterhin noch auftretende Fehler schneller finden und effektiver beseiten zu können. Datenverluste sind ausgeschlossen, der aktuelle Ist-Zustand wird abgebildet. Nach aussen hin wird nur der Beitragszähler aktualisiert.
Etwaige Unanehmlichkeiten bitten wir zu entschuldigen.


----------

